# Avocado dripper dry hits



## kana01

Build: single coil 28g kanthal 3mm
Mod settings: 30watts, 0.6 ohm

Hi guys. Girl vaper here so sorry for being a bit of a newb. I recently bought the avocado dripper. Great little tank dripper. However i want to get advice on the best way to wick it? At the moment my wick isnt getting wick'd fast enough and constantly getting dry hits. Ive had such bad luck with tanks that i went iver to dripping and never had probs until now. Any solution? 

Also it seems that the avo doesnt like tc dual coil build so much. Get taste of burnt coil every few puffs


----------



## Rob Fisher

Switch to a single clapton and then wick it tight through the coil and trim the legs to 40% of the thickness and let the legs sit loosely in the tank. Bingo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## KB_314

This wicking method hasn't failed for me. And single (clapton) coils have been most successful so far

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whatever build you do make sure you reduce the thickness of the wick legs and you won't have an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kana01

Will build clapton for next time. Got a week on this coil. Opened up the holes to the flav a bit up so seems to be a bit better


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

In addition to the wick shaving tip, I find that genny style tanks like this benefit from not running the wick tails right down to the bottom of the tank and tilting while taking a draw so the the juice is surrounding the wicks tails.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kana01

The wick isnt touching the bottom. I would say its just above the half way mark


----------



## Crockett

I use a single coil and also use the method where I trim the wicks before stuffing into the holes. But I do still get a dry hit every now and then. What works for me is to take a small screwdriver, and push it down through the wicking holes and move the cotton aside a bit. If each wicking hole has space for a bit of cotton plus a bit of air, it seems to solve it for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kana01

Exactly my problem. I shoved some cotton aside to let the air in. Seems to be ok for now. My other things is why does the device get worse on dual coil? I had 2 nickles on and for the first few min it was great. Then it went haywire. Burning and even the ohms were jumping even after they were locked



Crockett said:


> I use a single coil and also use the method where I trim the wicks before stuffing into the holes. But I do still get a dry hit every now and then. What works for me is to take a small screwdriver, and push it down through the wicking holes and move the cotton aside a bit. If each wicking hole has space for a bit of cotton plus a bit of air, it seems to solve it for me.


----------



## Spydro

@Rob Fisher, sent me the link to Olly's video before my 2 Avocado's arrived. From the first build no dry hits or wicking issues of any kind following the tips from the video. I have a Clapton in one, large form dual mono's in the other. My only real issue was operator error... forgetting to keep the dual setup more vertical than not once while engaged in something else and having juice leak out of the open AFC's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kana01

Spydro said:


> @Rob Fisher, sent me the link to Olly's video before my 2 Avocado's arrived. From the first build no dry hits or wicking issues of any kind following the tips from the video. I have a Clapton in one, large form dual mono's in the other. My only real issue was operator error... forgetting to keep the dual setup more vertical than not once while engaged in something else and having juice leak out of the open AFC's.



You made vertical coils?


----------



## Spydro

kana01 said:


> You made vertical coils?



No... "keep the dual setup more vertical" was referring to the orientation on the Avocado/mod themselves. Lean them to the side far enough and leaks are quite possible.


----------



## kana01

Spydro said:


> No... "keep the dual setup more vertical" was referring to the orientation on the Avocado/mod themselves. Lean them to the side far enough and leaks are quite possible.


Aha! My bad!

But speaking of which coil wise on the velocity. Anyone try vertical? Or not possible?


----------



## kana01

I have leaned mine over and no leaks. Thats what i like about this tank so far. No leaks. Ive managed to get a faulty aromamizer before and it leaked even tho they said its not possible


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

kana01 said:


> Aha! My bad!
> 
> But speaking of which coil wise on the velocity. Anyone try vertical? Or not possible?



You could build single or dual verticals, but that would work at cross purposes to the wicking, which needs to flow into the juice supply holes. You'd be creating right angle bends to the wick, most notably with the bottom tail.

That, plus the air holes are horizontal, so using a longer coil would mean its ends not being directly in behind the air intake.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

i find that a 2.5mm ID coil means that your cotton is automatically the right width for the wick holes, with no risk of choking them off. 

I may be like a broken record, but erm... Spaced coils are a real winner in the Avo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

kana01 said:


> Build: single coil 28g kanthal 3mm
> Mod settings: 30watts, 0.6 ohm
> 
> Hi guys. Girl vaper here so sorry for being a bit of a newb. I recently bought the avocado dripper. Great little tank dripper. However i want to get advice on the best way to wick it? At the moment my wick isnt getting wick'd fast enough and constantly getting dry hits. Ive had such bad luck with tanks that i went iver to dripping and never had probs until now. Any solution?
> 
> Also it seems that the avo doesnt like tc dual coil build so much. Get taste of burnt coil every few puffs



Hi @kana01 
You dont have to be sorry for asking questions - thats what the forum is for!

I dont have any experience with the Avo, but just wanted to ask a question about your coil

You say its 28g and 3mm ID
I count 8/9 wraps in your pic
How does it get to 0.6 ohms?

If I do a 7 wrap on 1.6mm, I get about 1.1 ohms

You sure that ohm reading is right?
Or is that wire thicker than 28g?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> i find that a 2.5mm ID coil means that your cotton is automatically the right width for the wick holes, with no risk of choking them off



^^this

Didn't have to shave the wick tails on the avo I gave a test drive to with 2.5mm coils. Also, be mindful of wicking material - cotton will swell, rayon will not.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kana01

Silver said:


> Hi @kana01
> You dont have to be sorry for asking questions - thats what the forum is for!
> 
> I dont have any experience with the Avo, but just wanted to ask a question about your coil
> 
> You say its 28g and 3mm ID
> I count 8/9 wraps in your pic
> How does it get to 0.6 ohms?
> 
> If I do a 7 wrap on 1.6mm, I get about 1.1 ohms
> 
> You sure that ohm reading is right?
> Or is that wire thicker than 28g?



I could be wrong. Could be 26g, i didnt build the coil. It should be between 9 and 10 wraps. When we looked on steam engine thats what it said it should come at. Considering its kanthal but its staying constant at 0.6 now


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

This whole thing, made me dust off my Avo. 

Now I'm squonking and using a gennie. Feeling like quite a fancy fellow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kana01

So i finally gave in and did a rewick. Wicked it so that it starts thick in the coil and then trimmed it so that it gets thinner as it goes into the holes and wow!! So far so good! Airflow is also better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

kana01 said:


> Aha! My bad!
> 
> But speaking of which coil wise on the velocity. Anyone try vertical? Or not possible?


 I have built verticals on my Velocity and it worked fine, as long as the coils are level with the primary air ports flavor is very similar to the horizontal coils.


----------



## Christos

Guys, am I missing something here?
How do you saturate the wick?
Do you have to give the avo a turn sideways every so often?
This is bothering me


----------



## Rob Fisher

Have you trimmed the legs of your wick to 50%
Wet the Wicks
Bingo


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Whatever build you do make sure you reduce the thickness of the wick legs and you won't have an issue.


As with ALL RTA from Gemini to Griffin and I suapect all of the new breed like Moradin also. Solid advice. Tails hate being bent too much better to fluff and snip.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Christos said:


> Guys, am I missing something here?
> How do you saturate the wick?
> Do you have to give the avo a turn sideways every so often?
> This is bothering me


Let it dangle low like an oil lamp lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kana01 said:


> Exactly my problem. I shoved some cotton aside to let the air in. Seems to be ok for now. My other things is why does the device get worse on dual coil? I had 2 nickles on and for the first few min it was great. Then it went haywire. Burning and even the ohms were jumping even after they were locked


Uneven density in your wicks. Cut them from the same roll and thread them in from the side the cut was made to ensure even wicking. OR a slightly loose grub screw resulting in one coil going near nuclear hot.


----------



## Casper

I also had dry hits with my Kanger Sub Tank on 30W 3mm 28G Kanthal.

Here is a tip, go down to 2.5mm coil. Runs perfect at 55W.


----------



## Ezekiel

kana01 said:


> Exactly my problem. I shoved some cotton aside to let the air in. Seems to be ok for now. My other things is why does the device get worse on dual coil? I had 2 nickles on and for the first few min it was great. Then it went haywire. Burning and even the ohms were jumping even after they were locked



Nickel dual coils are literally one of the most difficult TC builds out there, so don't know if you've had experience with Ni in other RBA's or if it really is the tank which is giving issues?

Anyway, with Ni, when the TC starts to kick out and into crazy resistances, it usually means one of the following:

a) Connection issue between the post and the coil. Usually, one of the screws untightened just a little bit, or one of the screws snapped the wire
b) Hot spots. This especially happens with compressed (micro) Ni coils, and will create sudden fluctuations in the resistance.
c) Oxidation on one of the coils. Ni tends to gunk/oxidize easier than almost all other wire. Usually, its not the end of the world initially, but in the case of a dual Ni coil, it means the tempo through which your resistance increases with regards to temperature becomes much slower/faster for one coil than for the other, which will destroy TC on nickel

Finally, _especially_ with Ni, your coils have to be absolutely identical. With other TC wire types you've got a little bit of play, but with Ni it can mess up your TFR curve. Usually results in the temperature being off by anything from 20 to 120 ºC. Which means that, what you and your mod think is 230 ºC, is in reality maybe either 130 ºC or 330 ºC. What's worse is the fact that it might climb temperature slowly when well-wicked, but when you start to run dry it will hit the imagined temp of 230 ºC and keep it there, when it might actually be at 330 ºC and burn the living Hitler out of your coils.

With single coil Ni, most of these issues becomes much, much less severe. Ni (and again, especially dual coils with lower resistances) are also more susceptible to cold and room temperature settings. But if you get it right, its very rewarding.

Btw, many mods have an "Ohm lock range", where, even if your resistance is locked, if it picks up a new resistance which is very far off from the previous one (as in by 40 to 100%) it will automatically update to a new cold resistance, as a safety measure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kana01

To be honest even my turbo v2 on dual coil nickle gave issues. Vaped fine for a good few hours then troubles started. I suppose i should just try dual coil on kanthal or get a clapton built again. For now ive given up on tc and staying with kanthal. Focusing more on getting the wicking right. Also i use the rx200 so ye i know about the ohm locking  but even on tc it didnt work well and something always went wrong


----------



## kana01

Casper said:


> I also had dry hits with my Kanger Sub Tank on 30W 3mm 28G Kanthal.
> 
> Here is a tip, go down to 2.5mm coil. Runs perfect at 55W.




Well for now i will stick to my 3mm until it dies. Running mod at 34w


----------



## kana01

Christos said:


> Guys, am I missing something here?
> How do you saturate the wick?
> Do you have to give the avo a turn sideways every so often?
> This is bothering me



Lol the wick sucks it up and thus stays wet. Good to tilt every now and then to have tips wet


----------



## kana01

I am close to rewicking everyday. First wick i made sure to start thick thwn as it went into the holes it was thinner as suggested. Great for 1 day but next day it tasted weird so had to rewick...


----------



## kana01

So after much rewicking we have built me a clapton. Because thats the only coil that lasts me longer than a week


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Guys, am I missing something here?
> How do you saturate the wick?
> Do you have to give the avo a turn sideways every so often?
> This is bothering me


My first wick I did not trim the legs in half. Result was the wick legs did not reach the bottom of the tank, which required tilting when the juice level went down. Next wicking I cut the legs, which made it much easier to get the legs into the tank and to the bottom of the tank - no tilting required.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kana01

Andre said:


> My first wick I did not trim the legs in half. Result was the wick legs did not reach the bottom of the tank, which required tilting when the juice level went down. Next wicking I cut the legs, which made it much easier to get the legs into the tank and to the bottom of the tank - no tilting required.



I still tilt mine, wicks reach about half way, so far the clapton has had no problems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome back @Andre! We missed you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome back @Andre! We missed you!


Good to be back. Tired of airports and planes and under the blanket vaping. Some 2 000 posts to catch up on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

